# Chase Sapphire Credit Card 50k==>50K Continental or AGR points



## MJL (May 13, 2011)

https://applynowdc1.chase.com/FlexAppWeb/renderApp.do?SPID=DFL2&CELL=6H8X&AFFID=&CLICK=&CID=&PROMO=DF01&AFFID=XDbotxbyEF4-f7JFYvvwTwyA1q1V3MA6XQ&pvid=

There's a hefty spending requirement (3,000 in first 3 months) but if you are willing to do a little paperwork / computerwork / hasslish signing up for stuff, there are ways of spending 3K and getting money back in AmEx gift cards for free. I've done the AmEx gift cards before and it worked well, the only hiccup was Chase temporarily suspended my account for suspicious activity :angry2: but when I called them it was quickly reinstated.

http://thepointsguy.com/2011/05/mr-pickles-guest-blog-post-using-big-crumbs-to-get-cash-back-on-credit-card-spend/

http://www.dansdeals.com/archives/14267


----------



## Shanghai (May 15, 2011)

Looks like a good deal if you can charge $3,000 in three months.

I have seven credit cards that I have received for AGR, UA, Hilton,

Starwood and BoA. After receiving the initial points credit, I no

longer use them. I only use the AGR and Hilton.


----------



## pennyk (May 15, 2011)

I applied on line yesterday. I applied for the Starwood (with 30,000 points) last year and canceled before the annual fee was due. I was informed that I would be notified by mail if I qualify for Chase Sapphire. I currently only have 2 active credit cards, one of which is the AGR card. I think I have pretty good credit and will soon know if Chase thinks so too. :lol:


----------



## MJL (May 16, 2011)

Penny, I've read on other boards that it is sometimes useful to call Chase if you receive a denial through the mail. Some strategies are to ask for a lower credit limit on existing cards (like your AGR card), or a lower limit on your new card.

In case guys have problems here are some useful Chase contacts:

Chase: 800-432-3117 (Application status)

Chase: 888-270-2127 (Application reconsideration)

Chase: 877-781-3109 (Card combining & card type changes)

Chase: 888-245-0625 (Credit Analyst reconsideration)

Chase: 888-622-7547 (Chase Executive Office)

If you have a Chase checking account you can also ask a banker in a branch

to send in a reconsideration request form if you are rejected for a Chase credit card.


----------



## frugalist (May 18, 2011)

MJL, when does this deal expire? I know the usual bonus for the Sapphire Preferred card is 25K. The sub-title of this thread is "Limited Time Offer," but the official application (first link in your OP) doesn't mention an expiration date, nor do either of the two blogposts you linked

Mrs. Frugalist and I have acquired a boatload of credit cards over the past 18 months, along with a lot of credit inquiries to go along with them. We were hoping to take a break from the credit card application carousel. I'm looking for some indication that this deal will be around until fall.


----------



## pennyk (May 18, 2011)

I think the offer expired on 5/15/11.


----------



## frugalist (May 18, 2011)

pennyk said:


> I think the offer expired on 5/15/11.


That was the Chase/Continental OnePass card offer for 50K that expired on 5/15. Looks like this new offer for the Chase Sapphire Preferred card for 50K is taking its place. ThePointsGuy posted on his blog and on FlyerTalk that he has no expiration date listed for this offer.


----------



## MJL (May 20, 2011)

I don't know when this offer expires. I think it's one of those things that it's better to apply sooner than later, if you are denied, call and ask for a reconsideration and for your credit limits to be moved around.


----------



## frugalist (May 21, 2011)

MJL said:


> I don't know when this offer expires. I think it's one of those things that it's better to apply sooner than later, if you are denied, call and ask for a reconsideration and for your credit limits to be moved around.


Just this week I closed my Sapphire Preferred Card that I received last year under the 25K-point bonus offer. The annual fee was coming due soon. I was able to have almost all of the card's credit line added to my no-annual-fee AGR MasterCard's credit line.

Mrs. Frugalist never received a Sapphire Preferred Card - declined last year for too many recent inquiries, although she did receive the Chase/Priority Club card this year.

We both applied for the Chase/British Airways card earlier this month for the 100K-mile bonus and were both declined for too many recent inquiries/open accounts. This Sapphire Preferred card promotion came up before we had a chance to call for a reconsideration on that card. Now, we won't even make that call.

Right now our plan is to lay low for a few months. Mrs. Frugalist will apply for it in August (3 months after her application for the Chase/British Airways card). Then, assuming she's approved, I'll apply for mine after the spending requirement is completed for hers. Hopefully, this offer for the Sapphire Preferred card will be around for a while.


----------



## pennyk (May 26, 2011)

I received my Chase Sapphire Card in the mail today. Thank you MJL for your post and the link. 

I guess I have to spend $3,000 in 3 months. I better get started. :lol:


----------



## MJL (Jun 6, 2011)

Bumping for a good deal! Also remember Chase still does a Continental card for 25 or 30K miles + $50 credit, with just one purchase.

http://www.continental.com/web/en-US/content/products/chase/continental.aspx?offer=OPP30AU&mkid=6S1B

Get it before the Continental --> AGR disappears (just speculating h34r: )


----------



## reefgeek (Jul 8, 2011)

This (CO AIrlines and Chase Sapphire) worked for me and I have now accumulated 100K points for very little effort . ( I did have to spend $3000 on the Sapphire card...)


----------



## pennyk (Jul 11, 2011)

I spent $3,000+ in the first 3 months and I received my Chase Sapphire statement today showing 53,000 points.  Does anyone know how easy it is to transfer those points to AGR and how quickly it can be done? :wacko:

Thanks


----------



## RailFanLNK (Jul 11, 2011)

It was the easiest transfer I ever did! You have to have accounts set up with both program partners and then just transfer them. It took all of about 30 seconds for me to do it!


----------



## manderson (Jul 11, 2011)

Has anybody had any luck in getting Chase to bump the points to 50,000 from 25,000? When I applied the deal was 25,000. By the time I spent $3,000 and my points were about to post, the offer had increased to 50,000. The person to whom I spoke at Chase said not-no-way not-no-how could they give me the 50,000 points. 25,000 points are good, but 50,000 sure would be better.


----------



## pennyk (Jul 12, 2011)

RailFanLNK said:


> It was the easiest transfer I ever did! You have to have accounts set up with both program partners and then just transfer them. It took all of about 30 seconds for me to do it!


Thanks. It took me a little more than 30 seconds because I had to set up a Chase account and my computer acted up in the middle of my signing up, then Chase's ultimate rewards website was very slow, but it was pretty easy and it is done. My AGR account now has 53,000 more points in it (after spending only $3,000). I can see another cross country trip in my future.       

Thank you to MJL (or whoever first posted this offer). I am a very happy camper. (even though the_traveler earlier today accused me of being old  )


----------



## reefgeek (Jul 12, 2011)

manderson said:


> Has anybody had any luck in getting Chase to bump the points to 50,000 from 25,000? When I applied the deal was 25,000. By the time I spent $3,000 and my points were about to post, the offer had increased to 50,000. The person to whom I spoke at Chase said not-no-way not-no-how could they give me the 50,000 points. 25,000 points are good, but 50,000 sure would be better.


I was able to do that on th CO airlines MC. I called them up and said I "accidentally applied through the wrong offer." They sent me a letter detailing their adjustment offer (took several weeks). I had to give back the $50 bonus (big deal for 50K points), it was billed to my card.


----------



## Sue (Jul 15, 2011)

How long did it take to get the card after signing up? I leave on a big trip in 25 days and could easily charge $3000 in 3 months. But if it takes too long....hmmm.

Sue


----------



## FlyingBoat (Jul 17, 2011)

I think you would be hard pressed to get the card, spend the $3K, and get the points to use on a trip in 25 days. The Cont deal may have a better chance for you because it is one time use. When you get the CO card to activate it, change the billing date to a few days from when you call. Make a purchase and your miles may be there on your billing date. I guess the same thing could be done with the Sapphire, but you would need to spend $3K right away. No guarantee for either that the miles will be there at the first bill cycle.


----------



## Sue (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm sorry. I wasn't very clear. I applied for the card and want to use it to charge everything on for my road trip on 25 days. I am hoping that the card will arrive here in time for me to take it with on my trip. Thoughts?

Sue


----------



## pennyk (Jul 17, 2011)

Sue said:


> I'm sorry. I wasn't very clear. I applied for the card and want to use it to charge everything on for my road trip on 25 days. I am hoping that the card will arrive here in time for me to take it with on my trip. Thoughts?
> 
> Sue


I think it took about 11 days for me to receive my card.


----------



## BigBlueBuddha (Jul 17, 2011)

RailFanLNK said:


> It was the easiest transfer I ever did! You have to have accounts set up with both program partners and then just transfer them. It took all of about 30 seconds for me to do it!


I'm not sure I understand how this works. . .once I get a Chase Ultimate Rewards Sapphire card, I can see that I can set up account access via the Ultimate Rewards website. Then, I think I can combine points from the Sapphire card with my AGR Mastercard is that true? I don't see how my AGR card will automatically show up in the combine points dialog windows at the Ultimate Rewards website; does it just show up? It seems that the AGR card is not an Ultimate Rewards card and it is not clear to me how that would show up in the list, even though they are both Chase cards.


----------

